# Bruce plum



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a bruce plum tree with about 50 small plums.. maybe the size of a 50 cent coin. Most are greenish, but the ones that are getting ripe are rotting at the stem end and falling to the ground. 

First, are these type of plums edible? and second, if I pick them partially green (before they drop) will they ripen in the house?


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

They're edible. Try to pick them when they start turning color. Put them in a tight fitting can, like a coffee can or cannister, that is filled with flour. Check them in 4-5 days. Remove the ones that are rippening & continue the process. Don't know what's causing your rotten at stem end problem. Here, the birds peck holes in 75% of the plums & knock most of those off the tree. This must be a bad year for plums, cause they are very small & very pricey in the grocery stores.


----------

